# مفاجأة لمحبيMicrocontroller حمل كورس كامل بالعربية



## A.malla (18 فبراير 2012)

أنجز بعون من الله المهندس وليد بليد هذا الكورس عن المايكروكونترولير وباستخدام لغة BASCOM
حيث ذكر في صفحة غلافه:

"دراسة وتصميم نظام تعليمي متكامل يعتمد المنهجيات العملية التفاعلية
ويتضمن تصميم لوحة تطوير ذاتي تفاعلية وإعداد التجارب العملية لتعليم
طلاب الكليات الهندسية برمجة نظم المتحكمات المصغرة"

مع مخططات الدارة الكاملة أتمنى الاستفادة والدعاء له ولنا.....................

رابط تحميل ملفات الكورس:

http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=254&Itemid=67


----------



## جمال بلال (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور .. وجزاك الله خير


----------



## A.malla (23 فبراير 2012)

الله يسلمك يا رب


----------



## mahmoudgabr17 (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووور علي هذا الكتاب بارك الله لك


----------



## medht_2 (7 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## منصور عصام (19 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح الانباري (21 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

زادكم الله خيرا في كل امر تسعون فيه الى عمل الخير


----------



## spyboy2006 (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير احي , بس هل في اي كورسات متاحه بلغة الـ c ؟؟


----------



## Eng/ hanan (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Tareq Eltahir (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

